# Is this worth my time and effort?



## Bduke21 (Nov 12, 2011)

My relative who has completely given up on cycling has a 2008 set of 105's sitting on a bike in the shed in the backyard with probably 90 miles on them, now I am currently running Sora/tiagra mix on my 2011 Allez. Is it worth me giving them a few extra dollars for the trade then paying my LBS to switch them from bike to bike?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, which parts are you talking about? All 8 pieces? Shifters, brakes, FD, RD, crank, cassette? I'm assuming no new chain needed. Are you talking about just the shifters?

Call the shop and ask them what it will cost just for the changeover. They often/usually have a price chart including "complete build" (per bike of course) and probably another 1/2 hour each of shop time for removing the parts from each bike. I'm guessing at least $75 - $150 each for a shop to do it. You're also probably going to get into new bar tape too. If it's just the shifters, probably less than an hour of shop time each to remove and swap.

Might cost less if you remove all the parts from both bikes and bring them in ready to mount. So you're into it quite a bit just to swap them. It might be better to find out what the 105 group or parts would cost you and see if it makes sense.

If it were me, it would probably be worth it because I'd do all the work myself (and enjoy it!).


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

If you will get pleasure out of the switch and the cost is ok I would make the upgrade! Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------

